# Problems installing Propellerhead Reason 2.5 on OS 9



## shotgunsaint (Apr 4, 2005)

Alright, so I've been a diehard Mac user since I got my computer, a 333MHz iMac, about 5 or 6 years ago. However, I don't know much about troubleshooting problems on Mac OS because it always works!
So, I'm trying to install Reason 2.5, but the installer says "This installation requires OS 9.0.4 or later", and I'm running 9.0. I've run the software updater, and I found a suggestion on the Propellerhead site that recommended I download and update CarbonLib 1.6. I did that, but I'm still getting the same message. 
Is there some way to upgrade without going out and buying a newer version of Mac OS? I'd think that a change so minor (.0.4!) would be available for free download, but haven't been able to find it on Apple.com.
Also, I'd thought of upgrading to OSX, but have heard mixed reviews about how it runs on low-end G3's. I currently am running at 333MHz with 160Mb of ram, which meets the OS X requirements, but I use this machine mainly for audio applications and don't want to hog all of my resources just for the OS.

Thanks so much, 
Aaron


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome to TSG shotgunsaint 

I'm not familiar w/ this product, but from looking at their website, and for version 3.0 specifically, they have the following as mins for Mac OS:
_OS G3, G4 or G5 processor, sufficiently fast to run Mac OS X 10.2 
*256 MB RAM*
2 GB free hard disk space 
CD-ROM drive 
Mac OS X 10.2 or later 
256 color monitor / 800x600 resolution or better 
MIDI Interface and MIDI keyboard recommended_

From what I see of your system, you have 160 MB RAM... I know you probably realize this, but ya might upgrade that if possible, for both this purpose and to make other apps sing a happier tune too. 

Might try http://www.baucomcomputers.com/ to check on pricing of 9.0.4 if decide to go that route - they have had some pretty good prices in the past on goodies.

As to OS X on your machine, I think you may regret such... esp if you are very comfortable w/ "classic"-type programs, etc. Running such under OS X may most likely be quite slower than you are used to. Another thing is the space requirements for OS X... what size HD do you have? May require an external HD if do go that route. HOWEVER!!! Your machine may hum along just fine - it all depends upon what programs, what peripherials [and of course updated drivers ], and related issues - some people have had no problems, where as others have had nothing but head/heartaches. Sorry, not trying to be vague, but I've heard/seen both sides on this...

Have you also looked at eBay for copies of 9.0.4? Don't know how valid that route is, but may be worth a shot if the following is a bust:
http://www.download.com/3101-2040-0-1.html
21 Apple Mac OS Update 9.0.4 popular 
Update Mac OS 9, 9.0.2, or 9.0.3 for better performance.
OS: Mac OS 8.x License: Free

PS: Might be interested in this article regarding going from 9.0 to 9.0.4  Of course, a very clean install is always recommended to minimize potential problems.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, a few other sites that you may find of interest:
http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/
http://www.applerescue.com/
http://www.limac.org/downloads.html


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

shotgunsaint said:


> ...I'd think that a change so minor (.0.4!) would be available for free download, but haven't been able to find it on Apple.com.
> Also, I'd thought of upgrading to OSX, but have heard mixed reviews about how it runs on low-end G3's. I currently am running at 333MHz with 160Mb of ram, which meets the OS X requirements, but I use this machine mainly for audio applications and don't want to hog all of my resources just for the OS. Thanks so much, Aaron


Hi Aaron,

Here's the URL on the Apple site to download free updates for OS9.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75288

You must install all prerequisite software before installing any update. To update Mac OS 9.0 to Mac OS 9.2.2, install updates in this order:

1. Mac OS 9.1 Update

2. Mac OS 9.2.1 Update

3. Mac OS 9.2.2 Update

That should solve your problems.

Also, since you're running a 333 iMac, I'd stay with OS9 (unless you've got 512k MB RAM). If you don't know how to set Virtual Memory in OS9, write back.

And, if you run into other problems, certainly write back.

Martha


----------

